# native trout and ramps



## steeltowninwv (Apr 18, 2013)

took a break from cutting wood today...headed for the mountains....caught several native brook trout and dug a sack of ramps...no pics of ramps...the ramps are endless...i could have dug 25 pick up loads if i wanted to..
few pics of the trout..all different trout


----------



## pen (Apr 18, 2013)

First day of trout season was last Saturday in my part of Pa.  I can't stand fishing in crowds (well, except for salmon fishing) so I head to a small native brook trout stream not too far from our camp to have some fun.  If we catch a 7 incher out of there it's a monster! 

Camp needed a roof so this year I spent this last weekend screwing around on a 10/12 pitch instead of fishing.  Missed a day fishing, but if all goes well, I'll never need to be on that roof again!

Thanks for the great pics.  We have a while to wait for the ramps yet. 

pen


----------



## steeltowninwv (Apr 18, 2013)

right there with ya on the crowds pen...so i resort to the mountain streams where i have never ever saw anyone else fishing....we hit a few creeks that are a good hike in..most wont go since they have to walk to get there.....we get ramps...good fishing..sometimes morel mushrooms.....and peace and quiet....thats fishing to me!....we catch lots of small natives as well....and a few of the ones pictured above almost every trip...and we always release every fish we catch


----------



## pen (Apr 18, 2013)

steeltowninwv said:


> right there with ya on the crowds pen...so i resort to the mountain streams where i have never ever saw anyone else fishing....we hit a few creeks that are a good hike in..most wont go since they have to walk to get there.....we get ramps...good fishing..sometimes morel mushrooms.....and peace and quiet....thats fishing to me!....we catch lots of small natives as well....and a few of the ones pictured above almost every trip...


 
as it should be!

Wish I had a better eye for morels.  My boy gets a little older I think I'm going to start him young in hunting for them.  A buddy of mine started his son young and the kid has a better eye for them than anyone I know.  Not sure if he's just that good or if starting young makes the difference. 

pen


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 19, 2013)

are they big enough to keep?


----------



## steeltowninwv (Apr 19, 2013)

u can keep any u want...but we dont keep any..these are native brook trout not stocked trout....cant bring myself to kepp any


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have to ask what are ramps and morels?


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 19, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> I have to ask what are ramps and morels?


 
Glad someone asked since I had no idea of what a ramp was . . . except for something that I use to load my ATV into my pick up.

Morels are a type of mushroom I am thinking . . . and by that context I would guess that ramps must be a type of mushroom.


----------



## pen (Apr 19, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Glad someone asked since I had no idea of what a ramp was . . . except for something that I use to load my ATV into my pick up.
> 
> Morels are a type of mushroom I am thinking . . . and by that context I would guess that ramps must be a type of mushroom.


 
A ramp is a wild Leek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a friend that makes bread and butter ramps (same brine you'd use for bread and butter pickles) that are simply outstanding.

Morel is a mushroom (damn good one)







pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 19, 2013)

pen said:


> A ramp is a wild Leek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And now we know . . . and knowing is half the battle.

I've now learned something new today . . . I can now not think of anything else for the rest of the day.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 19, 2013)

pen said:


> A ramp is a wild Leek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you sir I now have this strange urge to out in the woods and start eating fungus! I would love to learn more about this stuff but Im afraid if I don't go with someone that knows Ill end up eating something bad or hallucinogenic


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 19, 2013)

I am going trout fishing tomorrow. My first time fishing...pics surely to follow...lol


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 19, 2013)

good luck Gamma, hope you've been practicing your trout calls.


----------



## Panhandler (Apr 19, 2013)

steeltowninwv said:


> right there with ya on the crowds pen...so i resort to the mountain streams where i have never ever saw anyone else fishing....we hit a few creeks that are a good hike in..most wont go since they have to walk to get there.....we get ramps...good fishing..sometimes morel mushrooms.....and peace and quiet....thats fishing to me!....we catch lots of small natives as well....and a few of the ones pictured above almost every trip...and we always release every fish we catch


 Where have you been hitting the natives? I'm not a fisherman, but I do backpack around quite a few native streams. I really enjoy Seneca Creek area, I understand it's on Trout Unlimited's top 100 in the country. Also around Red Creek in Dolly Sods a lot.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Apr 19, 2013)

panhandler.....coal knob ton of creeks that hold natives up there...

mattjim really isnt anything else out there that looks like a morel.....if u find some u wont stop looking for em after u get a taste of them


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 20, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> good luck Gamma, hope you've been practicing your trout calls.


 
No need to pratice if you have a Fish Whistle


----------



## Ehouse (Apr 20, 2013)

steeltowninwv said:


> panhandler.....coal knob ton of creeks that hold natives up there...
> 
> mattjim really isnt anything else out there that looks like a morel.....if u find some u wont stop looking for em after u get a taste of them


 
Some species of Helvella (google Helvella mushroom for pics.) can resemble Morels and are deadly. Verpa Bohemica (false or half free morel) causes poisoning in some people. Stinkhorn mushrooms can resemble Morels (especially after the spore mass is dissipated).


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 20, 2013)

Native trout are fantastic to see. I was able to fish a small creek in NNJ that was one of a few that had native Brown Trout. I fished in October with a spinning rod, using 2lb test and a size 16 hook. Found small slugs on the bank and drifted them with no wieght. The smallest fish was only 4-5 inches and was stunning in color and detail. Stocked fish have none of the real colors and patterns that they should when in the wild.


----------



## Ehouse (Apr 20, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> No need to pratice if you have a Fish Whistle


 

Of course if the trout aren't biting you can always bag some Snipe.


----------



## JoeyD (Apr 21, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Of course if the trout aren't biting you can always bag some Snipe.


 
Have you ever seen a wild Snipe? Granite rocks work best and I found the newer plastic bags scare them away if they hear them being opened up. Best to stick with plain old paper.


----------



## Ehouse (Apr 21, 2013)

Methods and tackle seem to vary considerably depending on the region and particular habitat involved.  If Gamma's going with someone, she should ask them what works best for Snipe in their area.


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 21, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Methods and tackle seem to vary considerably depending on the region and particular habitat involved. If Gamma's going with someone, she should ask them what works best for Snipe in their area.


 
You really think the locals are gonna give up that kind of information


----------



## Ehouse (Apr 21, 2013)

I bet Gamma can tease it out 'o them!


----------



## fuelfarmer (Apr 21, 2013)

Be careful with those ramps. I live down wind.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 15, 2013)

fuelfarmer said:


> Be careful with those ramps. I live down wind.


 
Agree...I was gonna say cook those outside with the breeze blowing away from the house!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 15, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Of course if the trout aren't biting you can always bag some Snipe.


 
Snipe. I wouldn't hunt them, that's just me. (point being- I never got the joke as a kid because I knew it was a wading bird that looked like a woodcock.  huh huh woodcock)


----------



## Ehouse (May 15, 2013)

I couldn't shoot anything as pretty as that either.


----------

